# Meeting/Fishing With Some People From The OGF Site



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Hooked up with Bullseye1 and Goby One Gnoby yesterday and we hit the stream. The morning bite was good till about 11 am then it was like someone had flipped a switch , they just stopped biting. Bulleye1 left early, he was not feeling well (hope you are feeling better !!!).....on his way home he stopped at a creek and did manage to land his first Two Steelhead EVER!!!! ( CONGRATULATIONS ) .. One was a nice fresh hen , I think he is hooked now , will give you a call next time I head out and see If you are availble to fish. Goby One and I hit a couple of other spots and pulled one fish out of those spots. We headed back to where we started to see if they would turn back on and only pulled one more out of there. 
Goby One landed two Fish Ohio steelies yesterday. One was the biggest steelie he had ever landed....it was 32" male , it made my hen from yesterday look small. It was a classic tug of war , that fish did not want to come out of that hole, as for the net job I did, well that would have been a kodak moment , I was determined not to loose that fish for him it was a HOG !!!
Let's just say , I got the fish to the bank for him ...LOL!!! I think I was more happy than him , It was high five time , Great Fight Man !!!!! I won't forget that fish any time soon , Thank God you had that 13' rod while you were battling that fish. Speaking of rods, Goby One was using a rod that he made himself and a jig he had tied himself when he landed his biggest fish ever..... thats 100% satisfaction there !!!( Nice Rod Man , first class job on that!!! ) 
We did manage to pick up alot of trash on our way back to the vehicles , filled one walmart bag and a small trash bag that Goby had with him , I can't believe the stuff people throw everywhere , no wonder property gets posted .
In closing I have to say I spent the day with two great sportsman and met two new fishing buddies , we will have to hook up soon , we are getting pounded with snow right now and the wind is 30 mph gusts. 



Fish On !!!!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

That pretty much sums it up, but since I'm a wind bag, I'll go on

The action from 7-11 was fast and furious for Fish On (hence the name), but only fast for Tom and me. I lost count of the hits and fish I missed until the HOG. I really need to improve the fishing pose because those pics. don't do either of those magnificent animals justice. The highlight of the day was watching Fish On bear hug and slap the HOG on his shoulder because it wouldn't fit in the net! He walked that beast to the bank like he was carrying a stack of roofing shingles. By the look on his face for the next hour, you would've thought he caught it. He should get credit for 1/2 a fish and earned style points.

Way to get 'em Tom! I hope to fish with both of these fine doods again real soon.

Please don't litter and take the time to clean up after those who do. It's all about stewardship and treasuring our lands, so we have something to pass down to our future generations.

GobyOneGnoby


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow! Those are absolutely gorgeous fish! I've still never caught one :-( But...one day I will


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> That pretty much sums it up, but since I'm a wind bag, I'll go on
> 
> The action from 7-11 was fast and furious for Fish On (hence the name), but only fast for Tom and me. I lost count of the hits and fish I missed until the HOG. I really need to improve the fishing pose because those pics. don't do either of those magnificent animals justice. The highlight of the day was watching Fish On bear hug and slap the HOG on his shoulder because it wouldn't fit in the net! He walked that beast to the bank like he was carrying a stack of roofing shingles. By the look on his face for the next hour, you would've thought he caught it. He should get credit for 1/2 a fish and earned style points.
> 
> ...


We both had a bunch of head shakers that spit the hook shortly after the hook set that should not have got away , we did have ALOT of hits though , we will have to work on our hook setting percentage for the next trip out.LOL!! , I feel a double digit day coming on real soon guys , as Goby One said those pictures did those two fish NO JUSTICE , that first one was a hog , you forgot to tell them about the silver bullet that took you to the fast water before he broke off. That was a REAL NICE fish also , that would have been real close to the one in the first picture, would have loved to seen that one. We will work on those pictures next time , rinse them off a bit and take a Sweet picture, it's all in how you hold the fish , I need to get away from holding the fishes tail on the out side , and work on holding the fish with both hands behind it so you can see the whole fish looks alot better that way especially with big fish , now I wish you would of held that hog like I held that hen , that fish of yours was Huge !!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Great report and awesome job!

Hey Fish On, I been meaning to ask you- why do u keep the time date stamper on your photos? You take great pictures, I've just always felt the stamp takes away from the feel of the pic. If you turn off the stamper, you can still always go to the picture and go to properties to see when it was created to know when u made the catch. (just make sure to download the picture same day u catch the fish) Maybe it's just your preference... but thought i'd ask... once again, great report and very cool to see ogf'ers getn together for on the water fishin fun.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

CoolWater said:


> Great report and awesome job!
> 
> Hey Fish On, I been meaning to ask you- why do u keep the time date stamper on your photos? You take great pictures, I've just always felt the stamp takes away from the feel of the pic. If you turn off the stamper, you can still always go to the picture and go to properties to see when it was created to know when u made the catch. (just make sure to download the picture same day u catch the fish) Maybe it's just your preference... but thought i'd ask... once again, great report and very cool to see ogf'ers getn together for on the water fishin fun.


I was thinking the same thing about the date on the picture. I am going to turn it off.......... I agree it takes away form the picture!!! 
Fish On !!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

great pics and even better story
brought a smile sounds like you had a great time
thanks for sharing
geowol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a fantastic day. Those are some beautiful fish. I was thinking of you all day and really looking forward to your report. Like I said, next week is all MINE! (if the warden lets me go------ha, ha)  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Fish On said:


> you forgot to tell them about the silver bullet that took you to the fast water before he broke off.


The one that I've been trying to forget about for 36 hours, 56 minutes and 13 seconds? The one that did a series of alligator rolls before it ran across river, back at me, across river again, down river than up river moving both you (fighting a fish) and Tom out of the river only to run back down river (100 feet) into the fast water before having to thumb the spool until locking the brakes and pulling the hook out if its mouth? For some reason I can't remember that one


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Mann........... those are some awesome fish!!!! and it looks like you guys are havving a great time!!!!!! I have one ?... Do the steelies hit as well in the afternoon towards evening or is it best at firtst light? The reason I ask is that I have to work until 2 in the pm,, and this is the first year that I have tried for steelhad and both times have been afternoon and no luck .. I know only twice!!!! but cut me some slack...If I am not duck hunting I am after deer. and that fills a lot of time up in the fall/winter....But now that the hunting is almost all done and I would love to get out and try for some steelhead!!!!! any tips would be appreciated.......


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I can't compare to mornings because I so rarely make it out early. I do spend a lot of late morning/mid day until evening with a noticable bite increase towards later in the day. If you are able to get out late in the day definately worth the effort. Many of my fish have come at dusk.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

thanx coolwater............... that helps to make the drive worth it!!! If i can go fishing without burning a day's vacation or calling off it is aways a good thing!!!!!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

It's really hard to say when they bite the best. I had my best day ever fishing from 1:00-5:00. But yesterday the fish turned off after 11:00 or so.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I prefer to get out in the afternoons during the week, especially during the winter, when it is often the warmest part of the day. I waded about 1.5 miles of stream today (Rocky) and didn't see another fisherman, 3:00 to around 5:00.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

My best luck is always around first light until about 11. However, a lot of it just depends on how beat up the hole is. I feel anytime you can be the first one at a hole no matter what time it is, you will do well.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Reel Lady said:


> Wow! Those are absolutely gorgeous fish! I've still never caught one :-( But...one day I will


You could try bribing Fish On with hot chocolate and a double cheeseburger


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Hell, I'll even make it a BACON double cheeseburger if you let me tag along...


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

I Was The 3rd Member Of That Party That Day, But Didn't Get One Til Later. Then 2 Days Later I Got 2 More. Thanx To FO And Gnoby For All The Insight. Those Are My First Ones. Guess The Score Is Steelies 15 - Bullseye 3!!!!! Yeah Baby!!!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

BUllseye1 said:


> I Was The 3rd Member Of That Party That Day, But Didn't Get One Til Later. Then 2 Days Later I Got 2 More. Thanx To FO And Gnoby For All The Insight. Those Are My First Ones. Guess The Score Is Steelies 15 - Bullseye 3!!!!! Yeah Baby!!!


Great Job ... It only gets better from here on out


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i was reading the posts, and ive seen a few of you at the river before, kinda of a newbie would love to meet some of you guys and fish with you, ive caught about 10 this season, and its my first one anyone interested in sharing thier tactics?

please please pm. me


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Got 3 The Other Day; The Gap Is Narrowing!!!!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

You guys are killing me!!! I live in the northweast side of the state Would really love to give the steelies a shot.I have the right rod and reel { I think} 8.7 Cabelas tourney Steelhead with an eight bearing Quantum reel. Would really like to hook up and take a few lessons. I fish the maumee for Walleye. Maybe we could do a trade a trip.


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Got 2 More Today, Including About A 10# Female That Fought For 20 Minutes


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Your a machine, Tom !!!..sounds like you are hooked now 
we will have to hook up soon , Great job on that female


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

good fish, yea they fight fun, it is also fun keeping them, and watching them swim away too


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Nuff Said!!


----------

